# Just My 2 Cents on Anatolians & Pyrenees



## CashmereNCamo (Jul 25, 2014)

New here, so I thought I'd put in a word about the two breeds we rely on to keep our livestock, property and family protected. They seem to be complimentary to each other, and sometimes work together, which is great. We have 70 acres and the coyotes like to frequent the southern end of our land. We get plenty of foxes, raccoons, opossums, stray cats and dogs as well. 

Our Pyrenees tends to bark a warning to would-be intruders at night, pacing the perimeter and creating an "audible boundary" of sorts. To the contrary, our Anatolians would prefer to lie silently, watch potential predators from under cover, then strike when they have the advantage. They will, however, usually sound a warning for human visitors.

The Anatolians are natural guardians, prefer to work alone in an assigned territory, and seem to adapt well to a variety of charges... whether they be human, goats, sheep or poultry. They can be naturally aggressive toward other dogs, however, so we keep strong fences to prevent our LGD's from getting out or wandering pets from getting in. 


Attached are some pics of our hardworking LGD's.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

That is exactly why we went with the anatolians. They are quieter then the Pry's (and have shorter hair which I love) but they watch and wait for the bad guys to come in, then strike. My male is fabulous with my goat kids and my female doesn't like men much. (which for me works since my hubby travels so much I don't have to worry about strangers coming on to our place and getting out of their car.)


----------



## RubyJane (Apr 23, 2014)

Our predators are serious. Grizzly bears, wolves, cougars, etc. 
Pyrs have worked really well for us by warning the predators away and not having to engage. Because no Anatolian or GP is a match for one of the above predators, one on one.


----------



## CashmereNCamo (Jul 25, 2014)

RubyJane said:


> Our predators are serious. Grizzly bears, wolves, cougars, etc.
> Pyrs have worked really well for us by warning the predators away and not having to engage. Because no Anatolian or GP is a match for one of the above predators, one on one.


Our Pyr knows there are more coyotes than her. She has this routine she follows of running, barking, running barking and making it sound like there are different dogs barking. It's amazing. Before Zeke (the dog in the pic with the goose - he was very old) died, he would echo her bark to assist her when the coyotes were calling at the south end. 

The Anatolians do all chime in and howl in response when the coyotes howl down below. Sounds like they are saying "our pack is bigger than yours... just try us!" lol


----------



## CashmereNCamo (Jul 25, 2014)

hiddensprings said:


> That is exactly why we went with the anatolians. They are quieter then the Pry's (and have shorter hair which I love) but they watch and wait for the bad guys to come in, then strike. My male is fabulous with my goat kids and my female doesn't like men much. (which for me works since my hubby travels so much I don't have to worry about strangers coming on to our place and getting out of their car.)


We don't have sheep anymore, but when we did, our Anatolian would lie in the middle of the flock... you would never even see him. But if something happened to concern him, you'd see him suddenly spring up - as if out of nowhere!

We recently added boar goats to our program. The doelings we bought were terrified of Yavuz when they first arrived, but one week later, they were quite comfortable with him and came to realize he's guarding them.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 3, 2013)

It's amazing how the sheep just seem to *know* that an LGD is different than other dogs. Our sheep pretend to not like the LGDs, but as soon as there is a threat, they know where to go.

LGDs are wonderful creatures. I have Pyrs, mainly because that is what is available around here, and my male is the best dog ever. He's 10 months old and is completely bonded to the sheep. If they get out, he stays right with them (my female would be gone). He loves me and is very sensitive to verbal correction, but I've never had to correct him about chasing sheep (we did have a little incident with sucking on chicken tails, but that seems to be over).


----------



## CountryGoalie (Aug 31, 2004)

purplequeenvt said:


> It's amazing how the sheep just seem to *know* that an LGD is different than other dogs. Our sheep pretend to not like the LGDs, but as soon as there is a threat, they know where to go).


The only complication is when they come across an LGD that's not, er, a working LGD. We have a doeling we were housing here at our property after she was injured in a storm - and at home (my parents' farm) she lived with a Pyre/Maremma working LGDwho was the most maternal creature I have ever known. Here, we have a Kuvasz/Komondor mix who comes from working lines but who wasn't handled properly and came to us as a "failed LGD". Obviously, the body language the goat was seeing from across the yard was MUCH different than what she's used to from her LGD. Her confusion was evident, but she wisely kept her distance. It's amazing to see them work things out in their head...


----------



## pax6 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have an Anatolian/Pyr/Berner mix and I think she is an absolutely perfect combination of the breeds. She uses her voice first and that is usually enough (she also throws it, as another poster here mentioned). She has an amazing measured fierceness about her, always on alert & calculating in her response, never excessive, only what is necessary. We don't have a lot of livestock so she is a family/home guardian first, and an incredible one at that.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

pax6 said:


> I have an Anatolian/Pyr/Berner mix and I think she is an absolutely perfect combination of the breeds. She uses her voice first and that is usually enough (she also throws it, as another poster here mentioned). She has an amazing measured fierceness about her, always on alert & calculating in her response, never excessive, only what is necessary. We don't have a lot of livestock so she is a family/home guardian first, and an incredible one at that.


She is absolutely lovely! What a beautiful girl. I don't know that I have seen one so pretty. Lucky you, she sounds really wonderful!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Pax6, I agree that is one of the most beautiful dogs I have ever seen. She has the same 'look of eagles' that one of my dogs had and that dog was the bravest, most relable and loyal dogs I can imagine.


----------



## jassar (Oct 16, 2013)

pax6 said:


> I have an Anatolian/Pyr/Berner mix and I think she is an absolutely perfect combination of the breeds. She uses her voice first and that is usually enough (she also throws it, as another poster here mentioned). She has an amazing measured fierceness about her, always on alert & calculating in her response, never excessive, only what is necessary. We don't have a lot of livestock so she is a family/home guardian first, and an incredible one at that.


What a beauty!
We will be looking to add a LGD to our family in about 6 months (in N. Idaho.) Wondering where you got her?


----------



## pax6 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks folks! I love this dog so much. She's an amazing, beautiful girl & I wouldn't trade her for anything  

jassar, I wish I could refer you to someone but I got her as a pup on Craigslist from some folks north of Spokane. That was 6 years ago & I didn't save the old emails. It was the best $50 I ever spent though.


----------

